# Remodeling???



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

http//:www.omegaconstructionanddesign.com


new site work in progress, thanks for the interest 

Drew


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

?MEGA said:


> http//:www.omegaconstructionanddesign.com
> 
> 
> new site work in progress, thanks for the interest
> ...


Link NOT working.

Hoping you ain't slowing down too much.

What is the next billboard guniess post?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Link NOT working.
> 
> Hoping you ain't slowing down too much.
> 
> What is the next billboard guniess post?


Won't work for me either


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

http://omegaconstructionanddesign.com/


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Pushwave said:


> http://omegaconstructionanddesign.com/


Thanks for the edit!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

BananaTom said:


> Link NOT working.
> 
> Hoping you ain't slowing down too much.
> 
> What is the next billboard guniess post?



Just a little guy on I-110, nothing real witty.. Any suggestions?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

?MEGA said:


> . Any suggestions?


You are the Professional that knows how to get a Billboard on the News!!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Drew's the one. I go do some work for Omega from time to time and the stuff they looks better than HDTV. :thumbup:


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> You are the Professional that knows how to get a Billboard on the News!!


 Hey! Tom. if Drew could he would put another Target sign there I may have to go in halves with'em. Great way to draw attention your business. LOL....


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

kelly1 said:


> Drew's the one. I go do some work for Omega from time to time and the stuff they looks better than HDTV. :thumbup:


Thanks Kelvin!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

http://omegaconstructionanddesign.com/custom-kitchen-design/

Kitchen Design


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

http://omegaconstructionanddesign.com/press-release/

INWEEKLY 2015 Best of the Coast - Best Construction Company 
Omega Construction & Design, INC.


http://inweekly.net/wordpress/?p=24251


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.instagram.com/omega_construction/


----------



## merp (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm needing to get some concrete work done in Pace. 

I just put up a 20x30 pole barn (roof only) in my back yard and need to get a slab under it. I already have it leveled and formed so I just need to get it poured. 

And at the same time, I'm wanting to enlarge the patio on the back of the house. This is already leveled up but I have not built forms. It will be fairly straightforward as it will join up to the existing concrete porch and a brick wall. See pic for a better idea of what I'm talking about. It will be roughly 350 sq ft.



Let me know if you guys do this type of work or if you know any good people I can contact around here.


----------

